
How to Spot Toxic Software Jobs from Their Descriptions - vsareto
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-spot-toxic-software-jobs-from-their-descriptions-c53cf224417f
======
nartz
Overall - I feel the author's pain here - and yet - it does feel a bit like he
got burned and this is a bit cathartic.

The first thing is - this is the industry we live in; especially for small
companies, it should be expected to have to handle or at least support
tangential roles; it should be expected to have more responsibility and lower
bus factor; it should be expected that processes, code standards, etc are not
matured since this kind of thing often takes time.

The second thing I'd say, is that there are different personality types. Sure,
no one wants to be stressed out; but there are a good amount of people that
prefer these smaller-company challenges over sitting in large architecture
review meetings for months working in a waterfall format (the other extreme).

Some people like to work in a comfortable role, with a predictable schedule,
and just color within their lines with the technologies they know, and go
home. Others actually appreciate the challenge and difficulty, and see an "on
fire" situation and attempting to level up and see if they can get everyone
rowing in the same direction, put processes in place that will last, train
discipline and standards, and make it a better place to work.

The third piece, is that what I've described thus far I would not use the word
"Toxic" for. I would not consider "overworked" to be the same as "Toxic"
personally, since it is each person's responsibility to make sure they are
lookin out for their own health, and working to an acceptable and sustainable
standard. Sure, employers are always going to want you to work more. That
said, the line is crossed when the employer demands or forces workers to work
beyond healthy or sustainable limits, especially when the worker has clearly
communicated these (often, this second part is what is the failure of many
devs) - if that limit is crossed, this is what i would describe as "Toxic",
including any sort of employer speak which could be described as "abusive."

------
Minor49er
The author posts several job descriptions, then interprets them to mean that
the company expects the applicant to fill half a dozen roles or have a certain
personality. That doesn't appear to be the case.

For example, he reads that a company expects a developer to "facilitate
discussions with business partners to determine needs and appropriate
solutions." He takes this to mean that he's expected to "be a product owner, a
partner manager, and do business development on top of being a software
developer". Somehow he misses the part that says "facilitate discussions with
business partners" and gets a warped reading.

Then there are parts where the author has some nitpicks (and frankly an
unusual perspective for someone who is trying to be a software developer for
an established company): "'Possess the ability and desire to dive into an
existing codebase and grasp the functionality, design, and refactoring
opportunities in the code.' Who desires to refactor someone else’s bad code?"
It's just one of many unnecessary and pessimistic quips.

Applicants should keep in mind is that HR departments typically write and edit
all of a company's job postings. Many of them try to write in a way that's
enticing, but also shows a range of responsibilities that may be expected or
skills that are desired. If you're reading a job posting and it interests you,
but it has some ambiguities or odd phrasing, it would be worthwhile to reach
out to the company for more information, or even just apply anyways. The
specifics of the job will be fleshed out much more clearly during the job
interviews that follow. Dismissing an opening because the posting expects
candidates to have things like "a great sense of humor" is only going to
hinder success.

~~~
gowld
One of the ways it is said to increase diversity in tech jobs is to reduce the
requirements in job ads, because those ambitious and not really "requirement"
ads scare away competent unconfident people but not overconfident less
competent people (and there are correlations between those personalities and
demographics).

~~~
Minor49er
I'm not sure how diversity really fits in with ambitiousness in the workforce
or how that relates to confidence levels. However, I think there needs to be
more guidance on the side of the jobseekers to overcome this. Many people,
especially ones who are new to a given sector (or even working in general),
don't realize that a job posting's requirements are often the company's
wishlist for a candidate rather than a hard set of skills and experiences. If
those things were strict requirements, the candidate pool would be dry and the
company wouldn't ever fill the position. So for a jobseeker, the best thing
they can do is apply, even if they are lacking in some areas. That way, the
company will decide if they have someone who is a close-enough fit and will be
able to fill the position.

